# Would a pregnancy test still work at this stage?



## kmumtobe

Hi, just wondered if anyone knows if a test would still work at this stage? Im sure I read somewhere that they can only read levels of the pregnancy hormone up to a certain amount which would probably be exceeded at this point?

After dieting to try loose my baby weight and shift the belly, which was getting worse (ive been working out like crazy at the gym!) and having a mystery 3 month long headache that a neurologist is waiting to see me about I was lying in bed the other day and felt movement inside, now I keep feeling it and swear i can see my bump/fat belly move and I'm driving myself crazy thinking I must be pregnant but then I think I can't be cos I've still had periods, not missed a pill and no other symptoms (my first I was so sick I was in hospital). 

Im laying here thinking not to be so stupid but then I think it'd explain things.. I would be at least 4 months I suppose feeling movement.. Would a test work?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I found out I was expecting late on during a previous pregnancy. I got 2 strong positive tests at around 17 weeks.


----------



## akblaze

I would definitely give it a shot! Or maybe you can discuss it with your doc and they can do an ultrasound? Good luck!!! let us know what you find out!! :flower:


----------



## Angelbabymama

Yupp, it'll still work :flower:


----------



## ace28

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

well I dont know when they stop working but I know they still work, here is one at like 21 weeks:haha: I mean come on lol we spend so much time peeing on test and praying they turn bfp, who says you have to stop after you know your pregnant. :haha:

I did it cause I was out and they were a buck and wondered if it would still work too. good luck and let us know if a test dont came back good you could awlays talk to a doc and see if they will do blood or ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0013.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TTCnum2

They will always pick up the hormone if its there, but it wont continue to get darker like it does in the beginning after a certain point. If you were pregnant a test should work.

When I was pregnant with my first, I was working at a health department as the cleaning lady until I was about 7 months when we moved out of state, and I was in such shock almost every single day I took a pregnancy test from there as i got them free and could just go in and grab them and they always came back positive as I was obviously really actually pregnant lol, I have the 3 year old to prove it to my self now! but I could not wrap my head around it then! But a test will show a + until they day you have the baby then it rapidly declines and then its entirely gone by about 3 days or so after birth


----------



## kmumtobe

Thanks ladies, guess I'd feel silly just going to the doc, 'no love you're just fat with an active imagination!' :blush: gonna get one today..


----------



## MamaHix1409

Oo keep us updated! Xx


----------



## susan_1981

Do you have a Doppler? Maybe that would be the best thing to try if you think you feel movement and possibly seeing your bump move as you would be far enough along to pick up the heartbeat x


----------



## honeybee2

Sorry to sound silly but are you sure its not just your heartbeat making your belly move? xxx


----------



## kmumtobe

It's not silly honeybee, no more than the whole thing is but as I was only pregnant 8 months ago I remember how I used to be and what I used to see feel/see with my lo. You know what paranoia is like once you get an idea in your head tho you can convince yourself of things that aren't there hence needing to know about the test..

Susan first thing I thought was where's my old Doppler but I remember getting rid of it :dohh:


----------



## Lea05x

Good Luck for testing today....how would you feel if you was indeed pregnant?


----------



## kmumtobe

Scared, my baby would still be a baby himself.. I certainly wouldn't choose to be in the position but on the positive I've missed the whole scary early stage, I'm obviously not suffering much myself like before and once ive got past the first few years they'd be so close that'd be good. Life deals us the hand we're given I always cope whatever I have going on, especially with a little one you have to!


----------



## Lea05x

Aww I really hope you are pregnant...get to the shop and pick some tests up lol x


----------



## kimberley3

im stalking now! wonder if you are expecting!! get a :test: noww lol x


----------



## charbaby

Stalking to!!! hehe :D x


----------



## kmumtobe

Ah dont get too excited ladies im sure I'm not it's very unlikely I just needed to know about the test as now I've thought it I can't stop thinking it.. It would exactly correlate to the mystery constant headache and its abput the only possibilitiy the doctors havnt thought of even tho they were going on it was probably hormonal.. Well hello about the biggest hormonal change you can have!

It wont be till tonight so no stalking too hard!


----------



## Ash0619

I'm stalking! Hope the outcome is whatever you want!


----------



## kimberley3

ahhh i have to wait till that long lol! well i will be stalking till i find out x ah good luck lol


----------



## gamblesrh

kmumtobe said:


> It's not silly honeybee, no more than the whole thing is but as I was only pregnant 8 months ago I remember how I used to be and what I used to see feel/see with my lo. You know what paranoia is like once you get an idea in your head tho you can convince yourself of things that aren't there hence needing to know about the test..
> 
> Susan first thing I thought was where's my old Doppler but I remember getting rid of it :dohh:

don't feel stupid about possibly being pregnant, i was on the pill to and had one almost 6 months ago and still got pregnant, i would take my pill everyday(even driving down the interstate/road) and saw on the news the pills i was taking was recalled because of packaging mix up. so it is possible, just get to the doctor as soon as possible to be tested, yes a home test should still work but your better off getting blood work or a ultrasound done. good luck and best wishes


----------



## Maccysmum

OOh this is exciting! I found out late as hubby had the snip we could have been up to 6 months gone but were only a few weeks which was good but I know what you mean about having 2 LO ours will be 17 months apart but we have 2 older than that again


----------



## lockzie

Stalking too :flower:


----------



## ace28

:test:

can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## angelbabyz

Good luck testing!!!


----------



## jensonsmummy

good luck testing, Hope you get the outcome you want :)


----------



## Claire300

Aww, I had a pregnancy scare last year (long story, but in short my dr told me I was pregnant when I went to get the coil fitted!). My little boy was only about 9 months so we definitely were not even thinking about having any more so soon. As it turned out the doc was wrong and I wasn't pregnant, but I had gone from terror to total excitement in a weekend, and instead of getting the coil fitted we started trying, and I'm now 20weeks pg! The experience, whichever way it turned out (either being pregnant at the time or not) totally changed my future plans and I couldn't be happier.

Whichever way yours turns out, good luck and I hope it's the outcome you want! xxx


----------



## fl00b

i went up the doctors just last week with a UTI and they said it was 'routine to do a pregnancy test with someone claiming to be pregnant' ...even though i was sat there like a whale with my bump! :dohh: it came back positive anyway so that showed them :haha: :flow:


----------



## JIR705

Ok well now I have to know what the test says lol Good luck :)


----------



## BadassMom

Another stalker here :hi:. You have a lot of ladies waiting for you to pee on that stick :haha: No pressure!! Hope it turns out whatever way you want it to!


----------



## Maccysmum

I have been looking forward to the results all day. I must have a very sad life. Actually I have had a very boring day looking after 2 kids with norovirus so need some excitment.


----------



## Angelbabymama

*Stalk*


----------



## rockabillymom

I was 3 monthes along and took 3 prego tests all came out negative. I didnt know I was pregnant till I went to the doctor a month later and they were checking for hyperthyroidism since my pee test came back negative. They called and said I was pregnant and my blood test was postive. I was 17 weeks when I finally found out.


----------



## honeybee2

Sorry :blush: but sometimes I think the baby is moving but its my heartbeat :dohh: I get ever so excited!

Stalking x


----------



## ashleyann

Any update? :)


----------



## charbaby

have you tested? x


----------



## kmumtobe

Dnt even manage to get out to get a test in afraid ladies ive had a baby throwing up left right and centre all day. Putting it off? Probably. I'll update the post when I do test and I appreciate your interest - if I was reading id wanna know too i love a drama as much as anyone but behind the post it's my life and it's massive, I think my little family will need some time before I rush on here to announce! Promise I will tho!


----------



## Maccysmum

Totally understand sweetheart do let us know when your ready in the meantime hope your littleone gets better soon


----------



## ferens06

Hope you get the outcome you want :flower:


----------



## Gabbymrvr

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oh how exciting! Good luck!

In answer to your question though, the further along you get the less they pick up, I was obsessed with testing and had really strong tests up to 9-10 weeks then they started to fade which freaked me out!

I searched and found that the higher the HCG levels get (the further along in pregnancy) the tests become less affective so you need to do the "hook effect" 

Which means diluting your urine with water, half and half and that will give you a true strong positive if you have one! :)


----------



## kmumtobe

Thankyou taperjeangirl that was along the lines of what I'd heard but I didbt know that. I will buy a 2 pack so if the first is negative I will try that to make sure.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Good luck hun, keep us updated! :) x


----------



## Torz

Good luck love, hope you get the outcome you want :)


----------



## DragonTamer

Stalking!


----------



## pixeldust

Good luck!


----------



## kimberley3

hope all is well, x


----------



## lornapj83

aww good luck hope you get the answer you want and i hope your lo is better soon x


----------



## Cin

Ooh this is exciting! Defo keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## jessicatunnel

Have you taken the test yet?


----------



## chloe11

Any news? Xxxxx


----------



## bizzy27

I am curious myself


----------



## babynewbie

new curious stalker!! I really miss the excitement of POAS! :haha:


----------



## kmumtobe

Ladies please, this is my life not a soap opera I just wanted a little advice about the test! Those of you who have given that that's great, thankyou but Im feeling enough pressure as it is without being 'stalked'! I will let you know when I know :thumbup:


----------



## x Helen x

kmumtobe said:


> Ladies please, this is my life not a soap opera I just wanted a little advice about the test! Those of you who have given that that's great, thankyou but Im feeling enough pressure as it is without being 'stalked'! I will let you know when I know :thumbup:

Don't take it personally, I think everyone is just anxious and excited to hear your news that's all. :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

locked at OPs request :)


----------

